# Desimlockage Baseband 02.10.04



## TheDude32 (3 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je suis propriétaire d'un iPhone 4 qui a pour baseband 02 10 04.
Comme tout le monde, ça fait une éternité que j'attends pour pouvoir le desimlocker.

Ma question est : Faut il resté sous 4.1 et attendre qu'un outil de desimlockage sorte pour le baseband 02 10 04 ?

Ou bien alors, passer en 4.2 en espérant que le baseband change, et ainsi utiliser l'outil de desimlockage redsnow qui correspond au baseband concerné ...

La meilleure solution reste la technique officiel, mais bon, 100  pour un déblocage ça fait mal là où je pense.
Donc si vous avez une astuce à proposer, je suis preneur mes chers collègues !


----------



## Maxx (3 Décembre 2010)

TheDude32 a dit:


> Comme tout le monde, ça fait une éternité que j'attends pour pouvoir le desimlocker.
> 
> La meilleure solution reste la technique officiel, mais bon, 100  pour un déblocage ça fait mal là où je pense.



Légalement, ton opérateur doit te désimlocker gratuitement ton téléphone au bout de six mois (ce qui me semble une éternité relativement courte  ).


----------



## TheDude32 (3 Décembre 2010)

Mouais, c'est vrai, mais mon problème est tout autre.

J'ai acheté le téléphone entièrement neuf à un Monsieur pour un prix bon marché.
J'ai la facture, le téléphone est chez SFR. Donc ça fait 2 mois que je l'ai, et je ne peux pas appeler ni rien car ma SIM est Orange. Donc je peux pas débloquer le téléphone en appelant SFR car je devrais me faire passer pour le Monsieur en question, dont j'ignore ses coordonnés.

Donc là je suis coincé, je peux pas le débloquer légalement. Il me demande pleins d'informations que je n'ai pas, ça pourrait créer une certaine confusion dans le sens où le téléphone ne m'appartient pas ...

Que dois-je faire ? Je suis dans une impasse.


----------



## sakoï£¿co (5 Janvier 2011)

Juste pour dire que je suis dans le même bins que toi.. sauf que moi j'attends désespérément et impatiemment que le désimlock sorte (sacahnt qu'il faut déjà que le jailbreak sorte d'abord) de plus on enttendait partout que ce jb du 4.2.1 serai déjà au point avant même que la version ne sorte : mon oeil
donc voilà on est dans le même lit avec la même femme:mouais:


----------



## Argeuh (7 Janvier 2011)

un petit tableau bien fait pour savoir où l'on en est actuellement

http://cydia.frenchiphone.com/hvdcgkl/images/jailbreak.htm

Personnellement je suis également bloqué avec un 3gs en 5.14.02, car je ne veux pas updater le baseband, j'ai déjà flingué un téléphone avec ça.


----------

